
Ask HN: Does it make sense to visit SF for a week? - fjkslefs
Always wanted to stay a bit in the Bay area to get to know the tech-scene and there is a cheap flight this Saturday; does it make sense to come to SF for 8 days?
======
fjfkdjfjfjd
I like your idea! I too have been interested in staying in a different city
(NYC) to check out the tech-scene before considering relocating there. Though
I've been to NYC probably 10+ times to visit family, I have yet to see if it's
a place "tech-worthy" enough to consider making a home there (in the sense of
having enough job opportunities, like-minded folk, etc).

I found this digital.nyc site which has a lot of resources. Perhaps SF has a
similar site.

------
c1001
There's lots to see and do in the Bay Area (everywhere, not just SF). Do you
have an itinerary in mind? Here's just a few of the things you can do:

    
    
      - Hiking (tons of places with great trails e.g. Mt Tamalpais)  
      - Food  
      - Museums  
      - https://www.san-francisco-theater.com/  
      - Napa/Sonoma  
      - etc. etc.
    

And if you have a list of companies to visit, that can fill up your days
pretty quickly.

------
PaulHoule
Why wouldn't it?

~~~
fjkslefs
What would you recommend to do? Go to meetups / what else? is there a website
where I can see all cool events in SF for next week?

~~~
fjfkdjfjfjd
I think you may be looking for something like this, but for SF. Does anyone
know if something like this exists?
[http://www.digital.nyc/events](http://www.digital.nyc/events)

------
tbihl
Are you worried that you'll be bored? You certainly shouldn't be.

Worried that you have other things fighting for your attention that might be
better uses of your time? That's a more personal question.

